# problemas com o charset ou keymap nao estar em portugues ?

## jbrazio

existe uma forma muito simples de alterar estas duas defenicoes sem ser necessario andar a setar ENV vars, basta editar o /etc/rc.conf e fazer as seguintes alteracoes:

# /etc/rc.conf

# Use KEYMAP to specify the default console keymap.  There is a complete tree

# of keymaps in /usr/share/keymaps to choose from.  This setting is used by the

# /etc/init.d/keymaps script.

#KEYMAP="us"

KEYMAP="pt-latin1"

# CONSOLEFONT specifies the default font that you'd like Linux to use on the

# console.  You can find a good selection of fonts in /usr/share/consolefonts;

# you shouldn't specify the trailing ".psf.gz", just the font name below.

# To use the default console font, comment out the CONSOLEFONT setting below.

# This setting is used by the /etc/init.d/consolefont script (NOTE: if you do

# not want to use it, run "rc-update del consolefont" as root).

#CONSOLEFONT="default8x16"

CONSOLEFONT="cp850-8x16"

# CONSOLETRANSALTION is the charset map file to use.  Leave commented to use

# the default one.  Have a look in /usr/share/consoletrans for a selection of

# map files you can use.

CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-1_to_uni"

maquina em que se passou esta anomalia:

Linux lucy.stinkfist.org 2.4.19-gentoo-r10 #24 SMP Thu Dec 12 05:17:05 UTC 2002

i686 Pentium III (Coppermine) GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

compilado apartir do stage 1 com optimizacao de codigo para a arquitetura pentium III.

espero que isto tenha ajudado alguem. cumprimentos, jbrazio.

----------

## darktux

Tens a certeza do que dizes? Corre o Openoffice e faz lá uns acentos, ou vê se os programas estão em Português. Ou melhor ainda qual é a anomalia? Mudares esse ficheiros não chega.... Eles não te vão alterar o environment, apenas carregar a font/keytable necessárias para ti..

----------

## X73

mudei o meu /etc/rc.conf como o sena - OiPollio no irc (se não estou enganado ;P ) tinha dito, funciona às mil maravilhas, com o export das variáveis ENV.. e tudo...

Apenas não tenho o  no XChat..  :Smile:  mas nao é grave  :Wink: 

darktux, ainda bem que me lembras-te para instalar o openoffice, já me estava a esquecer  :Wink: 

----------

## darktux

Eu tenho o  no x-chat... Mas também tou a usar a versão CVS.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## jbrazio

eu era suposto ter dito "consola" porque estou a referir-me  a bash visto que *nao* uso x-windows porque isso não me faz falta. e quanto ao que disse.. tenho a *certeza* absoluta que quem quiser acentos na consola e o keyboard com a codepage 850 basta fazer isto e tem tudo a funcionar.. irssi, lynx, links, nano fica tudo com os acentos certos e a mostrar como deve ser na consola. agora para o raio do xterm sei la' o que se tem de fazer.. nem quero saber.. sabem porque ? BASH OWNS ! :]

1 anomalia, fazes a instalacao toda (pelo menos eu fiz mas a proxima ja' nao vai ser assim porque ja' sei mudar) com o kbd em us, ao invez de usar a cp850. o problema presistio mesmo depois de ter o sistema completamente instalado, ele não pergunta a codepage do pais que esta-mos.

2 anomalia, depois de ter o kbd em portuga, tento por um til no a e sai-me um caracter marado.. tive de fazer load a traducao dos caracteres.. e tudo isto foi feito no rc.conf.

uma pergunta, agora com o links grafico para que raio querem voces o x11 ? e' que tipo.. so' mesmo openoffice.. mas como eu não utilizo isso.. desisti de x11, alias, nunca fui adepto dele. detesto os wm que existem, o gnome ainda se safa mas, ja' sao muitos anos de habituacao ao visual aspect do windows.. uso linux sim senhora, e' gentoo.. e melhor que tudo.. E' BASH !

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## pilla

Peço que as discussões se mantenham no tópico do título... flamewars de bash e X11 não inclusos.

----------

## jbrazio

o topico apenas foi alargado.. e' que a solucao que eu disse serve, segundo o darktux, apenas para a consola e nao para o x11.

aqui somos todos amigos, ninguem quer flamar ninguem.. deixa de ser paranoico.  :Wink: 

----------

## darktux

DUH UH UH UH

Qualquer utilizador experiente em Linux (aka ! X11 user) sabe que a primeira coisa a fazer é um loadkeys ao keymap português, além disso essas alterações no rc.conf estão na documentação de instalação. Por isso pergunto-te agora qual é a grande novidade que nos trazes?

E tenho outra pergunta para ti: Pq é que nestes teus posts todos n usast um único acento  :Question:   (notam-s tentativas frustradas, mas apenas isso)   :Wink: 

----------

## jbrazio

ja' vi que aqui ha' users que gostam de flamar outros, mas vindo do ti nao se espera outra coisa.

e' que tipo, o objectivo de um forum e' a entre ajuda das pessoas nao o grau de conhecimentos que eu tenho em postar uma simples configuracao. eu deparei-me com aquele problema referente ao charset e foi a forma que encontrei de o resolver (segundo tu esta' documentada entao e' a forma certa), visto ter vindo ao forum portugues procurar uma resposta e nao achei *NADA* alem de uma forma de alterar as env vars decidi transmitir o meu conhecimento (mesmo pouco que seja.. porque pelos visto tu 'es o big j) 'as pessoas que tentem instalar o gentoo e tenham stresses em por a consola a por os caracteres certos.

mas como ja' reparei a ideia foi mal aceite, este forum so' serve para os leets postarem as coisas, coisas simples nao vale a pena virem para aqui.

ponto dois, nao uso acentos porque simplesmente nao me apeteceu, posso perfeitamente escrever a palavra "almoço", "não vou á rua" mas optei por *NAO* o fazer ! boa ? :]

e agora sim, isto tornou-se uma flamewar, e' a falta de compreensao por parte dos users que fazem isto, uma pessoa faz mal em tentar ajudar os outros que se deparem com problemas similares.

ps: considerem este o meu ultimo post no forum portugues.

um abraço a todos.

----------

## pilla

Thread trancada por causa de flamewar.

----------

